# Just a Skosh



## hman (Apr 1, 2021)

OK, I've read about the Edge Technology tool post drill chuck (https://www.edgetechnologyproducts.com/tool-post-drill-chuck/) a couple of times in HM forums.  So I finally bit the bullet and ordered one.  Gotta say it's a very nicely designed gadget.  It even has a special hole (with a magnet at the bottom) to hold the 1/2" alignment pin.  But durn!  You need a 3/16" Allen wrench for setup as often as you need the centering pin.  And there ain't no handy place to store the Allen wrench!

I decided to cut a 7/32" groove across the "hump" in the stationary part of the body, to provide a long enough flat surface for the Allen wrench to lay on, then add two small magnets to hold it in place.  Only trouble is ... the magnets I have are just a skosh over 1/4" in diameter.



I wanted a flat bottomed hole, so an end mill was the preferred cutting tool.  But all my 1/4" end mills are either right on or slightly smaller.  And neodymium magnets are notoriously brittle.  Any attempt to press one into an undersized hole will result in a little pile of magnet dust. 

My solution was about as eccentric as I am.  I slipped some paper between the mill collet and the spindle. 



The resulting wobbulation of the end mill gave me the slightly oversized hole I needed for the magnets to slip right in.



A test fit with a 3/16" Allen wrench verified the design.  All that's left is to mix up a bit of epoxy, embed the magnets, and Bob's your uncle.



PS - Anybody with a pair of eyes can easily find the "OOPS" in the groove.  I was using a Chinese "wet noodle steel" 7/32" end mill that was just too long.  It wandered sideways as I was cutting the groove.  Got rid of it and finished the job with a carbide mill.  I "deburred" the upper part of the groove with a triangular file to help hide my goof.


----------



## savarin (Apr 1, 2021)

An undocumented artistic design flair mate. Its meant to be there.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 1, 2021)

Paper can be very handy, that's why the Chinese invented it


----------



## tq60 (Apr 1, 2021)

Had to remove the sharp edges to allow easy insertion with oily fingers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin J (Apr 13, 2021)

I often add an artistic feature to my projects.

Kevin B.


----------

